# Top 10 most manly mangas



## Akatora (Sep 30, 2009)

> A recent survey of battle manga fans reveals just which action manga have the hottest and most manful battles.
> 
> The Oricon survey asked 500 Japanese males, even split between those in their teens, twenties, thirties and forties, what they thought “the hottest battle manga” was; the results are as follows:
> 
> ...




I don't get how Naruto could be there out of anything but popularity...

your thoughts on this? and how would your personal list look?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Naruto?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2009)

Bastard? Berserk? Vagabond?


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Naruto?



Exactly my reaction when I saw Naruto but no Berserk and the likes.
Japan


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 30, 2009)

so fapping to Sasuke while crying is manly now?


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2009)

Gai and Rock Lee more than make up for Sasuke. So manly .
At least FotNS is up there.


----------



## Teach (Sep 30, 2009)

What a horrible list.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

still, Ippo, gundam, and dragonball were up there. And they're manly as hell.


----------



## Crim-san Wolf of Mibu (Sep 30, 2009)

oO

No Berserk? No Street Fighter? King of Fighters?
wtf???

Naruto? Gundam? *faceplams*


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 30, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bastard? Berserk? Vagabond?



Maybe in Japan these mangas are for gays and emos unlike naruto nad his crush for Uchiha dicks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Fist of the North Star
Saint Seiya
Vagabond
Bastard!!
WORST
JJBA
HNK

No particular order for mein list.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2009)

This manga should be included in list:

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Manliest school ever. 

Cromartie High School in comedy-department should also be pretty high.


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

Saint Seiya isn't a manly manga, Darth.  It's full of guys that look like fairies drawing power from pegasi and shit, like My Little Pony style.  Fuck that.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 30, 2009)

The japanese are a bunch of little nancy boys.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> This manga should be included in list:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Cancer Deathmask would like to have a word with you.


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

> Cancer Deathmask would like to have a word with you.



Sounds like an implement for smoking 400 cigarettes at once.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 30, 2009)

Naruto?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Giving you a first class trip to the Underworld


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

> Giving you a first class trip to the Underworld



Which in Greek mythology is a nice place, with flowers and your loved ones.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2009)

No JJJBA?

HERESY!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> Which in Greek mythology is a nice place, with flowers and your loved ones.


 
I rather much like Tartarus better.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 30, 2009)

Naruto? O.o






Even Aizen didn't expected this....


----------



## Hagen (Sep 30, 2009)

Naruto in the list? 

 




martryn said:


> Saint Seiya isn't a manly manga, Darth.  It's full of guys that look like fairies drawing power from pegasi and shit, like My Little Pony style.  Fuck that.


lol Saint Seiya 

You know a manga is manly when the battle armor of one of the main characters look like this and he's not a girl


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2009)

Riki-oh?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Riki-oh?



one of the best reads just for the LULZ out there.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 30, 2009)

the hottest battle manga =/= manliest manga


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> one of the best reads just for the LULZ out there.





Or just plain disgusting...^^


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

at Naruto.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Naruto?



lmfao, same reaction I got


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 30, 2009)

No Vinland Saga?



Thorkell uppercuts your shenanigans.

And askelladd just gives you an overdose in badass.

And even Thorfinn (who shows sasuke how to be a real emo badass) is manlier than 99% of naruto characters.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 30, 2009)

i wonder where is GTO? anyway there was only 500 people that anwerred thats not much


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> what's the name of that one?


*Sakigake!! Otokojuku*.

Not the manliest, but still pretty good:




Also, what a great father!


*Spoiler*: _Oyaji_


----------



## Totitos (Sep 30, 2009)

> Kinnikuman


rah rah Masuru spark


----------



## mastermind360 (Sep 30, 2009)

No GTO?
For shame.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 30, 2009)

The lack of GTO and the presence of Naruto makes that list complete and utter fail


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 30, 2009)

Any list without worst isnt complete

My list

Crow/Worst
Berserk
Vinland saga
Vagabond
JJBA
Grappler Baki
Ashita no joe
Fist of the north star
Kongo banchou
Gto


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

GTO series
Berserk
Bastard!
VagaBond
Grappler Baki series
Tenjou Tenge
Veritas
Dbz
Blade of Immortal and HellSing(Alucard ftw)
Worst


----------



## Tash (Sep 30, 2009)

Vagabond's great, but I don't see how it's particularly manly.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 30, 2009)

> 9. Naruto


List fails.


----------



## stardust (Sep 30, 2009)

Teach said:


> What a horrible list.



And what a horrible source.

Linking from Sankaku, really? They're like the tabloids of the anime community, and everything they post should be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 30, 2009)

Tash said:


> Vagabond's great, but I don't see how it's particularly manly.



Musashi,Denshichiro,Ito Ittosai with characters like these it doesnt get more manly than that (Except Gutts) not to mention the bad ass gory fight scenes.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 30, 2009)

battlerek said:


> No JJJBA?
> 
> HERESY!



Not really seriously.

It gets weighed down.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 30, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> No GTO?
> For shame.



This is a list for battle manga, otherwise GTO would (or SHOULD  ) be there.



Anyway. lol Naruto.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 30, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> And what a horrible source.
> 
> Linking from Sankaku, really? They're like the tabloids of the anime community, *and everything they post should be taken with a pinch of salt*.



Indeed

But their lists seem reliable enough since they seem related to extern sources


Alot of what they write between the Xbox and Playstation is ridiculous among much else

But they do have some good reads once in awhile(like the people that died in a collapsed building when stealing bricks from it)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Jap people taste sucks,truly sad


----------



## Andre (Sep 30, 2009)

> A recent survey of battle manga fans reveals just which action manga have the hottest and most manful battles.
> 
> The Oricon survey asked 500 Japanese males, even split between those in their teens, twenties, thirties and forties, what they thought ?the hottest battle manga? was; the results are as follows:
> 
> ...



Good list, and lol at the people saying naruto isn't manly.


----------



## Tash (Sep 30, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Musashi,Denshichiro,Ito Ittosai with characters like these it doesnt get more manly than that (Except Gutts) not to mention the bad ass gory fight scenes.



Musashi isn't extraordinarily manly at all.

Even with him that's just three characters.

Like I said Vagabond's the best but it's pretty average as far as this goes. Largely average looking people with a few more rugged characters, like HxH, or FoR. Some characters are even undeniably soft looking like Seijūrō and Kojiro.

Definitely shouldn't be considered high up on the ladder with stuff like JJBA, and HnK where even the softer characters are muscle houses.

Besides every manga including Naruto and Bleach are gory, shit, fucking CLAYMORE is gory.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Sep 30, 2009)

Shounan Junai Gumi is no.1 in my list.


----------



## Genei (Sep 30, 2009)

> 2. Hajime no Ippo
> 
> 3. Ashita no Joe
> 
> ...



Makes up for naruto fail

Maybe


----------



## Andre (Sep 30, 2009)

Wait, Naruto being on the list couldn't be because of popularity.Notice how One Piece isn't on the list.


----------



## ragnara (Sep 30, 2009)

The list sucks, so here's my top 10 list:

1. Berserk
2. JJBA
3. Bastard
4. Worst
5. Shamo
6. Shin Angyo Onshi
7. Gantz
8. Tenjho Tenge
9. Hajime no Ippo
10. GTO

Sadly I can only include mangas I have read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

Grexx said:


> Wait, Naruto being on the list couldn't be because of popularity.Notice how One Piece isn't on the list.



Then that means that the 500 person that were surveyed clearly have something wrong with them


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm surprised One Piece isn't on the list if Naruto is.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, 3 pages and still no TWF?

And No Bra is the manliest of them all.


----------



## Gain (Sep 30, 2009)

Touch      .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say Daa Daa Daa is number one but that joke is pretty worn out as it is


----------



## Gain (Sep 30, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I would say Daa Daa Daa is number one but that joke is pretty worn out as it is



it's number two

Touch is # 1


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 1, 2009)

^ you always have the best avatars


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised One Piece isn't on the list if Naruto is.





If I had a nickel for everything members tried to claim One Piece is...


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

Hokuto no Ken 
Souten no Ken 
Bastard!!
Berserk
Red Eyes
Dragon Ball
JJBA
Saint Seiya (and Episode G)
Devilman (and Amon)


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 1, 2009)

Tash said:


> Musashi isn't extraordinarily manly at all.
> 
> Even with him that's just three characters.
> 
> ...



I wasn?t talking about the way they looked as opposed to how they lived their life.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2009)

Naruto manly?

WTF is this shit!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hokuto no Ken
> Souten no Ken
> Bastard!!
> Berserk
> ...



FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Cant belive I forgot about red eyes

And worst is several magnitudes manlier than saint seiya


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 1, 2009)

> 5. Fist of the North Star







> 9. Naruto



What is this i dont even


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2009)

Where's Berserk  and Bastard!!  and JJBA 

And Negima


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 1, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Where's Berserk  and Bastard!!  and JJBA
> 
> And Negima


Spinoff Ala Rubra manga would be the manliest manga ever. If only because of Rakan and Nagi.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Spinoff Ala Rubra manga would be the manliest manga ever. If only because of Rakan and Nagi.



Rakan is pretty much as manly as you can get in a pseudo-harem manga.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Rakan is pretty much as manly as you can get in a pseudo-harem manga.


You know what? Instead of nonsense like Negima!! and Negima?! Neo! we should just have Mahou Sensei Negima: Ala Rubra chapter. In fact, I demand it.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> great!...a bunch of epic stuff to read this week
> 
> 
> BTW Akatora you being a Ginga Nageroshi Gin fan....why you didn't put that one on the list? I find it more manly than Naruto.




Well simple it isn't my list, this is a list Oricon or whatever made after asking 500 people as it say in the quote




I haven't posted my own list yet


Takeda Gohei is among the most manly men there is (a bit Cruel, but he is all about the results)
So Yes Ginga Nagareboshi Gin is among the most manly manga i know, you just have to try and look at the personallities, how few female are in it(about 1-5% of the cast is female) and finally it's from the 80's= Big Muscles


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> You know what? Instead of nonsense like Negima!! and Negima?! Neo! we should just have Mahou Sensei Negima: Ala Rubra chapter. In fact, I demand it.



I'd watch that.  I'd watch the hell out of it.   

Good thing said nonsense is over.  Hopefully the OVAs get to the win that is Rakan soon.  I'm getting kind of impatient.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 1, 2009)

What a piece of shit


----------



## Garfield (Oct 1, 2009)

More proof that men are getting less manly. What's with this metrosexual shit? pfft, Naruto?

my choice yet is restricted to Tenjo Tenge


----------



## Frosch (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats a pretty odd list considering it was taken in Japan and One Piece is the top selling shounen manga over there


----------



## Tash (Oct 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I wasn?t talking about the way they looked as opposed to how they lived their life.



Which is                 ?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2009)

The fuck?Naruto on that list?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> Saint Seiya isn't a manly manga, Darth.  It's full of guys that look like fairies drawing power from pegasi and shit, like My Little Pony style.  Fuck that.



IIRC I never mentioned Saint Seiya.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 1, 2009)

What about Nurarihyon no mago?
It has some manly characters, Nurarihyon to start with.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 1, 2009)

Darth said:


> IIRC I never mentioned Saint Seiya.



That was meant to Darth Nihilus


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> Saint Seiya isn't a manly manga, Darth.  It's full of guys that look like fairies drawing power from pegasi and shit, like My Little Pony style.  Fuck that.



You've never read the manga.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2009)

Totitos said:


> That was meant to Darth Nihilus



ah.. so it was. Fair enough. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Yak (Oct 1, 2009)

Ranking this is certainly difficult but my list would have to contain these as a minimum:

- Worst
- Kongou Banchou
- Bastard!!
- JJBA
- Fist of the North Star
- Grappler Baki
- Berserk
- Vinland Saga
- Shamo
- Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
- Jackals


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2009)

That list is hilarious.

Naruto should be #1.


----------



## OrochiGab (Oct 1, 2009)

i think you guys 4got in what forum you are posting lol ( i know the vote was in Japan and not here so no flaming me >____> ) naruto is mega popular...

  Next year real list

*Spoiler*: __ 




1 Bleach
2 Bleach
3 Bleach
4 Bleach
5 Bleach
6 Gintama
7 FairyTail
8 Claymore
9 Berserk
10 OnePeace


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 1, 2009)

Bastard!!, JJBA and Beserk should be in the middle at least(numbers 4-6 respectively, switch them if you want).



Sasuke said:


> That list is hilarious.
> 
> Naruto should be #1.


----------



## Gyroscope (Oct 1, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## p-lou (Oct 1, 2009)

Gayn said:


> Touch      .





Gayn said:


> it's number two
> 
> Touch is # 1



ilu gain <3


----------



## Andre (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Then that means that the 500 person that were surveyed clearly have something wrong with them



That or the Japanese has a different definition of masculinity.

Come to think of it, they do love to make all these gay looking pretty boys.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 1, 2009)

hmmm to much ragging on naruto its not about it being a manly manga.Its
about it having manly battle fights which it has done sort of.

Kakashi's raikiri to the chest of haku is a legendary pwn page/panel.Thats way more hardcore then punching horses ,naruto threw a giant rhino into the sky,also women dont get a look in.

Uchihas stepped it up a gear by killing best friends,brothers just for some new eyes thats not even manly thats just insane savagery.

Not surprised its on the list Naruto has a great combat system until kishi trolls everything.

Good fights have good fight system naruto has that.

But its hardly a manly manga has moments but mostly faggotry,emo shit.

Not surprised its on the list would'nt be my top ten but it would make it in top 20 or something of manly fighting. 

Gaara vs lee that was some pride shit.
killerbee vs kisame how is that not a manly battle when it happens??


----------

